
Official Google Blog: Calendar on the go - dawie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/05/calendar-on-go.html
======
Readmore
That's not a new feature is it? I've had text message gCal updates for at
least a year. Is there some other new thing I'm missing?

~~~
dawie
I am not sure. I guess they are just making people aware of it. I wonder if
Google is starting to play the PR Game?

